# Jim's Stateline Speedway



## jim's stateline (Sep 12, 2006)

i WILL BE RUNNING ROAD COURSE ON SATURDAYS , DOORS OPEN AT 8 AM RACING AT NOON.STARTING OCT 7.


----------



## kings kid (Aug 28, 2006)

where are you located?


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

angola indiana


----------



## jimjoni (Nov 23, 2001)

check out the web site for directions and times www.statelinerc.com


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Oval racing This Friday at 7:00 and on road Saturday At noon sharp. Looking forward to a good opening weekend


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Good racing last week. Looking forward to smackin' ya all around again this week, lol! May Have to strap a 19 in the old Pro4 to play more w/ the locals. Se you all Saturday. 

FOR ANYONE IN N.E.Indiana, Michigan, and Ohio, you need to check this place out.
-Awesome Racing
-Awesome People
-great hobby shop 
-tough competition


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

How big is the track? Is it a size say like the one here at Summit in Ft wayne?


----------



## ashxxxnt (Apr 3, 2005)

i think jim said it is the same as fort wayne


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

5' shorter. smoother/flatter.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

what he said ^^^^


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

anyone care if i use rubber tire cs-27's in stock tc?


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

david18t said:


> anyone care if i use rubber tire cs-27's in stock tc?



Go for it. No one will mind. Its all about having fun.


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

aye i have a body and springs set up and the rubber tires. im gonna stay with a 27 turn for at least a week or 2. hopefully baron gets his diff in soon so he can get his tamiya going right.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

david18t said:


> anyone care if i use rubber tire cs-27's in stock tc?


You may not want to try that David. Rubber tires lose a lot more corner speed than foams do. You'll end up being hood cheese if you're not careful. They might not mind on the forums, but after a night of bouncing you around they'll probably be a little tired of it...

-Sean


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hood cheese, better than head cheese....anyway. We bounce people around that is on foams....some are just better than others (no ofense to anyone). David18T, there is probably enough people to throw a class together, so everyone involved can have fun.
See ya all Saturday


----------



## jimjoni (Nov 23, 2001)

david came a ran his touring car around, he was alittle shaky, but he will be fine,


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

this thread is dead, but the racing is on fire. check out www.statelinerc.com for the latest news and events. Trophy race coming soon. Check out the forums on our site for the most up to date results


----------



## jim's stateline (Sep 12, 2006)

big trophy race on nov 11 racing starts at noon


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Jim, will you be racing oval Friday before the trophy race?


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

The trophy race is for oval so there will be no road rourse next week.
Todd, yes there will be oval racing on Fri.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

squeeker138 said:


> The trophy race is for oval so there will be no road rourse next week.
> Todd, yes there will be oval racing on Fri.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

What's the turnout been like?


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Friday oval is about 20-25, saturday road course is about the same. They had about 60? for the oval trophy race yesterday


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Racing as usual through the Holidays. Oval of Fri. nights and Road-course on Sat.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

How's the pancar turnout been at Stateline? Either 4C Stock, 19t, 4300....?


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

3or4 4c stocks. 4300's show on trophy nights. Come on over Todd. Lmk, if you are comming this week not sure if I want to take this weekend off of racing.


----------

